# Setting myself up for the fall



## Hotbump

I think baby is a girl, people tell me it's a girl based on the skull theory, hb is still high-sh 155-161....still feel tired and some nausea every now and then, everything just seems different and I feel like I'm just setting myself up...I thought it was a boy but I was telling myself that trying to convince myself but in the back in my mind I'm thinking girl...why do I do this to myself?


----------



## maybebaby3

They say mothers instinct is right most of the time but like you I thought girl but now I'm not sure as ive had a lot of boy comments too! I find out Thursday!!!


----------



## Hotbump

Eeek that is so close!!! Hope you get the gender you want hun <3


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks!


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean. In the beginning I really felt girl but kept telling myself that was wishful thinking and I was having a boy.
With my other 3 I just knew they were boys, whenever I thought "wonder if this one will be a girl" a little voice in my head said "bet its a boy though" this time I had the opposite, everything I told myself it was a boy that little voice said "bet you get a girl" but I didn't trust it. I couldn't call the baby he, or imagine a boy. This pregnancy has been different from my others. But I still think its all a trick. I've done gender quizzes which say girl, gender predictors some which say girl, others say boy, and I've done the baking soda test a few times as well as the ring test. the ring says girl, the baking soda doesnt seem to know, one time I got fizz, another nothing, mosttimes I get a little powder float to the top. Guppy made an interesting point the way you pour the pee in making a difference and I think she is probably right. 
I woke up one morning last week sure that the baby was a boy. I felt good that I was so convinced and that I felt ok with it. Now I'm wondering if I just did such a brilliant job of convincing myself that I'd have a boy and thats why I believe it, or if I was just hoping before and this is my real instinct.


----------



## motherofboys

i've just read that apparently if it fizzes on contact then stops that still counts as nothing and a girl :/


----------



## maybebaby3

I've not done the baking soda test. Keep forgetting and peeing out the fmu :haha: only just over 19hrs til I find out!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

igmore the hb theory freyas was 120's and now having boy hb 130's


----------



## Hotbump

I bought the intelligender in hopes I would get a boy result so I can be more accepting but no I got a girl result...now I keep calling baby a she/her :( Argh I want to be 16 wks already and find out!


----------



## motherofboys

I really want to try intelligender but its not avalible in the UK and the postage cost to the UK would probably be as much as the product itself. I'm worried about spending that much then it saying boy, or worse saying girl and being wrong!
I've just joined in-gender and been reading on there about people doing at home urine ph tests. Someone mentioned its similar to how intelligender works so i may see about that instead.
I really hope i get a good shot on my scan next week


----------



## Hotbump

I'm on in-gender too but left because no one answered my post :( lol The postage to the UK isnt much Ive sent things to some friends I met thru BNB that are from the UK.


----------



## maybebaby3

I posted my scan pics on in gender but everyone commented there were no gender clues to guess from :shrug:


----------



## motherofboys

So I made it worse for myself. Even though I know that none of it has any scientific evidence and is all just for fun, I know you guys understand the hope we put into the little old wives tales when they tell us what we want.
I've just read about how when the ring test is done over the wrist/hand it will count out all your children in order.
So I've been getting a girl result over my belly and decided to test the theory.
Over my wrist it started swinging for a boy, then stopped, then swung for a boy again, then stopped, then swung for a boy a third time, then stopped, then started again on girl! 
I have my 3 boys already, I know I shouldn't put too much faith in it. After all its 50/50 whether it gets it right or not.


----------



## bubbles82

I know what you mean about putting so much faith in the old wives tales, I tell myself they're just for fun and don't mean much but still end up trying them all and get disappointed when it says boy, but get my hopes up too much if it says girl.

I added my scan pic to in gender and everyone said girl, but this made me think I shouldn't have put it on there to get my hopes up even more.


----------



## motherofboys

I have my scan on wednesday and I will probably put it up on here and there, mainly because I love to share and I'm also a glutton for punishment PMSL But I know I'll be the same, if they say girl I'll get my hopes up then worry they are all wrong. I think I need to post it up though, because if 80 say girl and 20 say boy, I'll pick out those who said boy to believe, and if people are saying boy it will prepare me more for that "its a boy" and soften the blow.
Thats the theory anyway LOL


----------



## Hotbump

Ugh so im telling myself that its a boy but my mind is telling me different. Im even having dreams of a baby girl, will be a hard fall if t turns out im having another boy


----------



## motherofboys

I had my scan and everyone on in gender and gender dreaming said boy! I really felt looking at it that it was girl but kept second guessing myself. Now I'm trying to prepare to hear boy at my gender scan. I never realized just how much it matters to me until reading everyones guesses yesterday.


----------



## bubbles82

motherofboys said:


> I had my scan and everyone on in gender and gender dreaming said boy! I really felt looking at it that it was girl but kept second guessing myself. Now I'm trying to prepare to hear boy at my gender scan. I never realized just how much it matters to me until reading everyones guesses yesterday.

I've just registered on gender dreaming and put my scan pics up for guessing too, saw your thread below mine. Don't know why I keep doing this to myself!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not very good but from what I've been told about mine your nub seems nice and long so does look girly. I hope you get your girl.


----------



## bubbles82

It seems strange coz I read loads of stuff about nub and skull theory, and from that my first reaction on seeing my scan was boy. Most stuff I read talked about it being boy if the nub was angled upwards at all compared to the spine which mine looks to me, plus the bump on the end rather than it being completely flat.


----------



## maybebaby3

Bubbles when do you get your scan?


----------



## bubbles82

maybebaby3 said:


> Bubbles when do you get your scan?

My 20 week scan is 3rd of May but not planning to find out gender then if that's why you ask.


----------



## maybebaby3

Ah ok! Are you hoping for a particular gender?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm doubting myself because I was looking for a white line, before when I looked for nub theory all I saw was white lines circled or with arrows pointing at them, now I've been told the bit I'm certain is the leg looks exactly like a boy nub and I can see that it does from new nub pics I found after my scan. But during the scan I was only looking for the white line so didn't see anything that looked like that.


----------



## bubbles82

maybebaby3 said:


> Ah ok! Are you hoping for a particular gender?

Well I always wanted a girl before TTC, thought I'd convinced myself I don't mine either way but think I still have a girl preference really.


----------

